# Allen Screw for Wastegate on AAN or others...



## Bboble (Mar 19, 2002)

What advantages are had by turning the screw? Technical advantages, cause I have mine turned down about 6 turns, and I noticed reduced lag, and harder consist pulls, my car does flutter however, and have not been able to source that down yet, I have replaced BPV check, and cleaned all connections, plus IC to no luck... Also, what can I check next for the flutter, I was once told there was a device on the firewall under the plastic cover that could be to blame...
TIA


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Allen Screw for Wastegate on AAN or others... (Bboble)*

Fluttering is compressor surge. It's bad. Your BPV most likely isn't opening fast enough so when you lift the throttle, flow drops quickly and pressure increases rapidly. This can result in serious turbo damage and can increase lag because the compressor is "stalling" pushing against that pressure.
Perhaps consider an aftermarket BOV set up to recirculate - something like a Greddy Type-S is very popular and can be set up to open very quickly (use the 2nd nipple for boost-assist actuation). Do you have a boost gauge? Chances are you are seeing increased boost levels and may be exceeding the efficiency range of that K24 turbo.
HTH


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Allen Screw for Wastegate on AAN or others... (Bboble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bboble* »_ I was once told there was a device on the firewall under the plastic cover that could be to blame...
TIA

Remove the cover, but careful, the plastic screws only require a 1/4 of a turn and pop out.
You will see a small black rubber hose..it _should_be connected to a fitting.
If not, let us know.


----------



## Bboble (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: Allen Screw for Wastegate on AAN or others... (billzcat1)*

Maybe Fluttering is the wrong term then... As I do not have it when I lift off the throttle, I have it at lower RPMS when I Stomp on it... It flutters till about 3500 RPM, then clear boost till Redline... As I have the 92 I have the factory Digital Boost gauge which seems to show fairly constant boost. My S4 is not my daily driver, and I do not justify using my money on a Aftermarket Valve whent he stock should work fine for a Stock car, and when many people just use the stock valve I feel it must be something else. I need to get this resolved as it one of my only problems left on my S4, as list has gone from about 10 minor engine things to this, I almost have it as I want
Sepp
I see a few black hoses back there, there is that junction with those swivel hoses, connected to something right below the right mounting tab, seems all connections are intact, and connected


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Allen Screw for Wastegate on AAN or others... (Bboble)*

When you expierance the problem, do you notice any type of black exhaust smoke?
When my car would overboost, it would make an obvious amout of black smoke-too much fuel.
It dosen't sound as you are over boosting...as the problem would get worse as you reach max boost beyond 4ooo rpm.
Have you posted this problem in the Audi fans page specific to the urs4/6?
http://www.audifans.com/mailma...-list
A true wealth of collective knowlege.


----------



## Bboble (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: Allen Screw for Wastegate on AAN or others... (Sepp)*

I will post in that forum... I notice No smoke exhaust smoke while expierencing this, however I have been told I have slight grayish blackish smoke when I really take off, but not much, I expect this to be oil, and not a rich condition
Thanks for all the imput


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Allen Screw for Wastegate on AAN or others... (Bboble)*

Oil should be blue smoke. Water (steam) is white, rich mixture is black.


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: Allen Screw for Wastegate on AAN or others... (billzcat1)*

If the hose under the cover was off, you would read next to no boost. Makes the car VERY slow...


----------

